

Show HN: New Site Design for Ripe Apps (Lot's of jQuery goodies) - nvk
http://www.ripeapps.com/v3.php

======
bkyan
I'm getting the following error message for your link: (I'm using Chrome 16 on
Windoze)

Parse error: syntax error, unexpected '<' in
/nfs/c08/h01/mnt/125333/domains/ripeapps.com/html/v3.php on line 2

------
dochex
(I work at Ripe)

It's busy, with crazy-lots of sliding images... but we've optimized the images
and product-focused pages are supposed to packed with activity (I'm told).

~~~
nvk
And that's when the Front End co-founder disagree ;)

